# Ive Got Power!!! garage wiring...



## guest

Well almost got power.. I had a friend (electrician) come over and start the wiring for juice... 
I had already gotten a subpanel installed but only 1 outlet.. we are putting outlets around and lights and outlets for door openers & exterior lights.....

The guy is a 'man after my own heart' (is that the right saying?) 
whatever.. his moto was.. no such thing as too many outlets... 

which i totally agree with.. so while he's doing the work - and i am working as the lacky- i figure go for as many outlets as we can... 

we spent 3 hours drilling and running wires.. not done yet but we are putting an S-load of outlets.. & plenty of lights downstairs.. and we will only run 1 light up and 1 outlet upstairs untill i get the floor done up there..

I was always 'afraid' well not really afraid.. but never wanted to deal with electrical as i was concerned i may do something wrong.. so far it was really straight forward.. 
it was a good deal being able to work with someone who had the tools and knowhow on what to do.. not only did i not have to pay for an electricians assistant (as that was me) but i got to see how the stuff is done...

so far, no hard wiring into the box as yet.. but we got 18 outlet run downstairs... (3 were for door openers) one is 220 for my compressor, 5 around my toolbench area.. 2 on the front columns.. 
8 lights (incandescent) 
I was going to put 2 outside lights on the front ends of the garage.. but now we decided to get 4 lights on the front.. sort of overkill.. but, you can never have too much light..

plus one light on the side and a big overhead light on the top of the side to shine on the yard... 

He's doing it in his spare time so we hope to get it done for next weekend.. 

'let there be light'


----------



## Greg

Congrats SJ!

Like you say, never enough. Sounds like you and your "man" are doing it right. 

:headclap: :clap: :saber: :saber: :saber: 

Greg


----------



## Chris

Congrats! I have to do this soon to my cypress building/workshop. Post some pics and helpful info/hints.
Thanks for sharing, SJ!

Andy


----------



## guest

the best thing (and it may not be anything new) but the guy had a laser light thingie that he hooked on the garage door runner and it showed a beam of light on 3 sides of the garage.. it was perfect to use for drilling the holes and then putting up the boxes so that all are pretty much level... 
that tool and his right angle drill were very helpfiul to get the holes drilled..



back wall:

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=50032>


----------



## guest

side view.. the beer light is still my only source of light.. as soon as i got the one outlet installed that was the 1st thing to go up.. id had the light for about 12 years and as soon as the garage was built.. i knew it had found its home...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=50033>


----------



## Topdj

congrats Im still waiting on the trusses and lumber for my
building $$$ issues and I spent all my cash on that GTH2548 with mods


----------



## Stewart

You are my new hero!!!


----------



## guest

the electical (parts) was fairly expensive.. i spent 212$ for parts the 1st time around... wire, 20 outlets, circuit breakers, light fixtures, plugs ect.. 

then today got other stuff id need: (195$)
more plugs, more wire, wire nuts (wicked expensive 24$ for 300 red wire nuts) green wire nuts (10$ for 100) 

plus the big outdoor light and some 12-3 wire (3 way wire for the inside light switch - one by the side door, one switch in between the bays)


all siad, so far im into electrical for over 1500$

I think it was about 130$ for the original wire run from the house to the garage; wire, cable phone and pvc

Then 600$ for the electrician to wire and set up the sub panel &1 outlet... I felt i took a screwing on that one and switched to my friend.

400$ so far for electricla wiring & parts.

300$ for outdoor lights 


well at least.. now i realize why i am broke!!!

but in the end it will be worth it...


----------



## bontai Joe

When I was a teenager, my workshop was a converted chicken coop with electricity supplied by (1) 14 ga. extension cord from the house. It worked that way for over 30 years, but sure wasn't even close to code, not even Iraqi code I eventually rented a Ditch Witch and laid in underground and a properly grounded panel for 4 outlets and 2 flourescent lights. A few years after that, I lost the property to a highway widening project. Now I have no building at all, just a corner of the basement. Gotta save my pennies I guess.

Nice job there SJ, you will definitely have a top notch work area.


----------



## jodyand

Looking good sj theres just three more things you have to buy And that is your three garage door openers.


----------



## MowHoward2210

Your efforts on your garage are really coming together, s_j. It's looking real nice. I am building a small storage loft in my pole barn, and I can relate to the costs, and I haven't even got to the electrical yet.


----------



## Topdj

nice job there

I used to be a union electrician so it will be a piece of cake for mine , except for the parts which still cost  , I have a EMT bender and will most likely put EMT in, sort of a commercial style install. I just changed out my new home service to a 200amp square D QO panel, Im not a fan of the homeline version
those little red flags on QO series are nice for the wife, other wise she will try all the breakers to find the one she blew 

Sometimes I wished I stayed a electrician,,, the $$$$ was good


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Looking good sj theres just three more things you have to buy And that is your three garage door openers. *



i know.. i know.. now you sound like my lady... 
seriously, im probably only going to get one for her... and ill get the other 2 in the spring... 
i just need to get hers before the winter...


----------



## Argee

SJ....don't forget to add a couple of 220 outlets


----------



## memmurphy

Looks good SJ!

Since we are spending your money, you could have the electric co. upgrade you to 3-phase. Never know when you might want to start up a wood or metal shop or hook up a 20HP electric motor.  

Mark


----------



## Fusion1970

What is 3 phase? See, I know nothing about electrical stuff. That is coming together nicely, and I agree...you can never have too many outlets. I have done alot to an existing garage, but my "electrical work" consists only of installing five 48" flourescent lights. All of which just simply plugs in.  I did move a couple outlets to position them where I wanted them, but thats nothing major. 

Anyway, if there was one thing I could do to change an already existing garage, more outlets would have been priority...along with a floor drain in the middle of each bay. Building one from the ground up would be awesome.

Congrats, SJ- It's looking great!

Greg


----------



## memmurphy

3-phase power is used mainly in commercial and industrial facilities. There is 3 hot wires and a neutral. I think it is mainly used for large horsepower electric motors. The 3 hot wires are electrically 120 degrees out of phase from each other. That enables the motor to produce more HP to electric used compared to lower voltage single phase 120V or 240V motors.

I think I got that right. Been 20 years since I took industrial motors and controls class at OUL.  

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444

Looking great John. Getting time to start filling that garage now. Nice rebuild project, new motor for that Firebird, nice old tractor to restore???? Comeon what are you waiting for?????


----------



## guest

thanks all.. the sad thing is.. when i put my truck in the 3rd bay (the one near the stairs) it pretty much fills that spot up.. still the 1st bay is mine for tools & my tractor - in the winter...


I did put 1 220 V plug by the front door for the compressor... 

maybe ill want to have him put another one in in the back wall... 

as for mechanical projects.. well, you guys know me.. im pretty much a mechanical feeb... still waiting to do my other front brake on the firebird.. then the truck front brakes.. but i dont see myself rebuilding any motors any time soon... - one step at a time... im still basking in the glory that i did one brake job and actually changed my own blades on my tractor... - see.... one step at a time...:furious: 




Thanks...


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *im still basking in the glory that i did one brake job and actually changed my own blades on my tractor... - see.... one step at a time...:furious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks... *


That's right SJ!!!Baby steps....one at a time:lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *That's right SJ!!!Baby steps....one at a time:lmao: *



Hey we all started somewere, you have just taken a bit longer.   


Ok maybe start with a little 5hp B&S before you move on to that 500+ cube big block for the Fbird.


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *SJ....don't forget to add a couple of 220 outlets *


you know what, i think im wrong here.. the 220 outlets are the big plug right? 

hi is not putting any of them out there...

he did put a plug that was 20 amp (i think) that he said i could plug my compressor into.. 
But i plan to have him put 2 more in there like that.. so i can plug it in on either side and the back of the garage.. 

i think the rest of the outlets are 15 amp...


What would i use a 220 for? my compressor is 110 (I think) it uses a normal plug..


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *you know what, i think im wrong here.. the 220 outlets are the big plug right?
> 
> hi is not putting any of them out there...
> 
> he did put a plug that was 20 amp (i think) that he said i could plug my compressor into..
> But i plan to have him put 2 more in there like that.. so i can plug it in on either side and the back of the garage..
> 
> i think the rest of the outlets are 15 amp...
> 
> 
> What would i use a 220 for? my compressor is 110 (I think) it uses a normal plug.. *


You may someday get a larger compressor or a saw that runs more efficiently on 220...better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## MowHoward2210

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *You may someday get a larger compressor or a saw that runs more efficiently on 220...better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. *


And less likely to overload or trip a breaker when running a table saw or something that draws a lot of amps.


----------



## guest

old thread.. just thought id show off our new lights.. 4 in the front one on the side... 
we will put an overhead side light up once i get floor in the second floor...

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=56250>


----------



## guest

wow they actually look level...

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=56251>


----------



## psrumors

very nice SJ!


----------



## Stewart

Nice looking lights, how do you like the bulbs, they are pretty expensive I think????:smoking:


----------



## guest

*twirly lights.*

lights are from home depot. they were selling a 6 pack for 9$ with a 2$ instant coupon so only 7$.

they say they wont work below 20 below so it will be interesting to see how they do this winter... 

They are 60 Wt bulbs that only use 14 watts.. so they are supposed to be economical.. ive changed all the basement and now garage lights... gonna replace the house outsides too.. they are suppposed to last 7 years... 


and as for looks.. they do a pretty good job at night...


----------



## Stewart

I have seen them but haven't tried them. Keep us posted!


----------



## MowHoward2210

*Re: twirly lights.*



> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *lights are from home depot. they were selling a 6 pack for 9$ with a 2$ instant coupon so only 7$.
> 
> they say they wont work below 20 below so it will be interesting to see how they do this winter...
> 
> They are 60 Wt bulbs that only use 14 watts.. so they are supposed to be economical.. ive changed all the basement and now garage lights... gonna replace the house outsides too.. they are suppposed to last 7 years...
> 
> 
> and as for looks.. they do a pretty good job at night... *


I have lots of those compact fluorescents in my home. I've always wondered how well they would do outdoors. They've come down in price compared to a few years ago.


----------



## memmurphy

Looks very nice SJ!

I had one of those bulbs in a table lamp for about a year and the transformer overheated on it and started to smoke. Kinda of scared me what might have happened if I was not there to smell it. It was one of the first pretzel style ones on the market. They probably have the bugs worked out of them by now. I also have one of the first ones that uses a 22 watt circle tube in a table lamp that has lasted for many years of daily use.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444

Had them bulbs also in the past. Back 6-7 years ago. BIG bucks back then, and don't know if it was worth it. Did not last long for me, but I later found out they were only for use bace down, I had them hanging bace up. Oh well, Live and learn. I will be trying some more in the new house, when bulbs start going out.


----------



## guest

base down or base up? i think i better read the package... i dont know if they are still like that... I just bought 12 more this morning.. hiope i dont burn my place down....


----------



## Stewart

I picked one up this weekend for our lamp post. I ruined the old one by getting water in it....woops. The package said that there is a 5% decrease in light if used base down.


----------

